# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg 24.7.2010 bis 25.7.2010

## Enrico

Wie immer im Kurpark

----------


## erklaerbaer

Gibt es da eigentlich "offizielle" oder halbwegs verlässliche Angaben, wie viele Besucher jährlich nach Bad Homburg kommen?

----------


## Enrico

Woher? Musste mal zählen   ::

----------


## erklaerbaer

Nun, ich denke, derartige Veranstaltungen werden irgendwo offiziell angemeldet und die interessiert sich schon für die (erwartete) Teilnehmerzahl. 

Aber ich habe mich mal auf der Homepage der Veranstalters unter http://www.amazing-thailand-bad-homburg.de umgeschaut und außer den Standgebühren für Aussteller nix derartiges gefunden. Und wer so ab ca. 500 Euronen aufwärts für nen Stand bezahlt, der dürfte/sollte sich eigentlich auch für die Besucherzahl interessieren.

----------


## Enrico

So, da die Damen nun unbedingt wollen, werden wir dieses Jahr wieder fahren. Samstag hin, Sonntag zurück. Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben, würde ich mich freuen wenn das mit Schienes Garten klappt. Also Samstag bisschen Thaifest, Samstag Abend paar Brausen bei Schiene, Sonntag Mittag dann gemütlich wieder heim.

----------


## schiene

Ichkann erst die nächsten tage genau sagen obs mit Garten klappt da ich noch nicht genau sagen kann ob ich arbeiten muß.

----------


## Enrico

Das ist nicht so schlimm, das Bier kannste ja auch parr Tage eher hinstellen   ::

----------


## schiene

mach ich doch natürlich für euch  ::

----------


## schiene

Habe am 24.und 25.7.2010 frei.
Mit Garten geht in Ordnung!!
Wer nen Zimmer in FFM braucht kann mir bescheit sagen,ich würde es für euch buchen.

----------


## Enrico

Prima, ich nehme wieder eins wie gehabt   ::

----------


## Enrico

So, wie so eben mit Schiene besprochen, machen wir ein Lockeres Siamonline Treffen draus. Also nach Bad Homburg geht es ab in Garten zu Schiene. Wer kann bringt was zu essen mit, aber ansich haben die Damen hier aus Thüringen schon genug Essen im Gepäck. Ich kauf noch parr Bratwürste und Brätel, Schiene besorgt die Getränke, die dann je angefangen Liter zu bezahlen sind, wie immer halt. Also wer noch so kommen will, wie Lage zum Beispiel, jeder ist willkommen. 

 ::

----------


## schiene

gibts schon Leute die wissen das sie kommen???

----------


## Robert

Samstags Amazing Thailand zu 75%  ja, abends Garten zu 95% nein

----------


## schiene

wir sind ca.13:30 da  ::

----------


## Robert

Ich muß erst mal nach meiner Mutter sehen, erst mal ist alles offen...

----------


## Greenhorn

Sorry,
wuerde schon gerne teilnehmen, aber mit D wird das die naechste Zeit nichts, bei mir!
Solltet ihr mal ein Treffen in "*Bad* Ranong" einplanen, bin ich natuerlich dabei, und werde auch den groessten Teil der Organisation uebernehmen. Einfache, bis sehr einfache Schlafmoeglichkeiten (kostenlos) kann ich dort auch anbieten.
Bis dahin, wuensche ich euch eine schoene Zeit und immer wieder ein schoenes Fest! 
 ::   ::

----------


## schiene

Wetter hat prima mitgespielt und wie jedes Jahr war das Fest gut besucht.Anschliesend sind wir noch bei mir in den Garten und Enrico hat leckere Bratwürste und eingelegtes Fleisch mitgebracht.Nur beim Bier muß ne Flasche schlecht gewesen sein daich heute mächtiges aua im Kopf habe  ::   ::

----------


## Enrico

Dieses Jahr war das erste mal das auch das Wetter mal ok war, nicht prahle Sonne wie sonst. Da hätte man es auch bis 22 Uhr aushalten können. Leider war Robert nicht da, Stephan von Thai-Asien-Reisen konnte ich nur sehen, seine Mitarbeiterin lies mich nicht durch zu ihn  ::  

Nee, der war nur mit Leuten am Quatschen, da wollt ich nicht stören. Dutlek wollt ich noch treffen, aber ich hab ihn leider nicht gesehen. Günny genauso, ich wusste er ist am Platz, aber wir haben uns nicht gefunden   ::  

Exmember die ankündigten zu "kommen", für die ich extra das rosa T-Shirt trug um mich zu "treffen" und ich eine Brille aufsetzte, kamen auch nicht  ::  

Ok, nächstes Jahr   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> .....Nur beim Bier muß ne Flasche schlecht gewesen sein daich heute mächtiges aua im Kopf habe


In solchen "dringenden" Faellen (  ::   :: )  kann man schon mal eine Alka-S.... (Acetylsalicylsäure) nehmen. 
 ::

----------

